# When to put into jars



## New_2_Chronic

first harvest, hanging for 4 days, feel a little crisp to the outside of the bud, stems still dont snap....

so when should i cut all the buds off the stem and place into jars?


----------



## gettinggray1964

i go about 7-10 days hanging, i will cut off the stems when the stems feel dry, when they arent dry yet they feel cold...... that just the way i do it......i know its not the proper way but works for me....


----------



## andy52

i use the diy dryer on the forum and let dry on this last hatvest for 3 days,then into the jars.perfect


----------



## Growdude

I put them in when the outside feels dry but there is still a little moisture in the bud center.
Then in the jar for ~ 8 hours or more depending on how "wet" I still think they are.
Then I feel the buds if they feel damp at all then I take them out and lay them out a few hours then back in the jar.
I repeat this until they no long feel "damp" once i open the jar.
Once im sure there is no chance of mold there sealed up for weeks of cureing.

IMO if you wait to long and the bud is "bone dry" it wont cure out right and seems a bit harsh.


----------



## johnnybuds

Growdude said:
			
		

> I put them in when the outside feels dry but there is still a little moisture in the bud center.
> Then in the jar for ~ 8 hours or more depending on how "wet" I still think they are.
> Then I feel the buds if they feel damp at all then I take them out and lay them out a few hours then back in the jar.
> I repeat this until they no long feel "damp" once i open the jar.
> Once im sure there is no chance of mold there sealed up for weeks of cureing.
> 
> IMO if you wait to long and the bud is "bone dry" it wont cure out right and seems a bit harsh.




Growdude 

How many weeks do you keep in the jar??

Thanks


----------



## Growdude

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Growdude
> 
> How many weeks do you keep in the jar??
> 
> Thanks


 
Until it is smoked, ive had some 3 plus months.


----------



## New_2_Chronic

mine would neverlast that long unless i grew pounds and pounds...lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I like to dry em indoors for 3-4 days tops, then snip the colas into buds and into jars in fridge buds are dry stems have a bit of give to em still :aok:

I keep em in the jars in the fridge until I smoke em, sometimes 8-9 months *


----------



## massproducer

so you just dry them for 3-4 days and then put them in the fridge in jars???  You don't have to burp them?  The stems snap after 3-4 days?


----------



## massproducer

i never have to take my buds out of the jar, I just have to burp them until the surface dries again.


----------



## massproducer

Here is some info on curing and drying in general to get the most out of your product:


*GrowFAQ *:
*How do I properly dry and cure my harvest?*


Keep the drying area dark, the air well circulated and exchanged with fans, the temperatures in the lower 70's and the humidity between 50-60% with a dehumidifier, if necessary. The bud will smoke smoother if it takes around a week for the moisture to evaporate, quicker drying will harshen the taste and degrade the burning properties. 

After drying, any variety benefits from a slow cure. Curing involves atmospheric oxygen to metabolize cannabinnoids and terpenes into more desirable forms. After the harvest is dry enough to create a snapping sound when stems are bent, the material is placed in sealed glass containers. Once the oxygen is consumed within them, the process slows to a halt. 

The jars should be opened and aired out once or twice every 24 hours. If you smoke a bud as soon as it is drys, it is nothing like it becomes after a nice slow dry and cure. The buds must remain dry with no moisture from inner stems still dispersing, kept out of direct light and the ambient temperature/humidity should be comfortable for humans. I usually vacuum seal and refrigerate after 3 weeks, but have extended the curing time to 5 weeks, if discernable improvements were still occuring. No bud should be smoked before its time.

Peeling stems for a faster drying period

by Psychotropic Nomad
submitted: 01-08-2003

Peeling stems is a much quicker way to dry the product. The first day of drying i would normally cut all fan leaves off and score the main stem with a sharp knife. Peeling the stem exposes the inside of the stem to air, cutting drying time by 20%. You can do this scoring ritual everyday for 5 days until all is dry. 




*How do I cure my harvest with glass canning jars?*


For personal stash, I got rid of the tupperware and paper bag stage a while ago. This method for glass canning jars gives the strongest aroma and best texture for smoking. Here's the procedure, it couldn't get much simpler..

1) Cut, manicure, hang your plants in a cool, dark place until totally crispy and smokable in a joint-- usually 5 to 8 days. Optimum conditions are 68-74 degrees F and between 50% and 60% RH.

2) Place gently into wide-mouth glass canning jars. Close the lid until buds sweat, usually 2 or 3 hours the first time. Open jars and let buds dry to crispy again. I only bother keeping large buds for personal stash but if you do this with shakier stuff, you have to get some air in there and turn the buds over. Larger colas usually have enough flow around them so you don't have to mess with them unless they are really touching each other inside the jar. I don't worry about "ooo damaging the ever so fragile buds" by turning them in the jar. Who cares if you lose 2% of the trichomes to the bottom of the jar, big deal... be gentle but if you have to move them around, so what.. just collect your skuff on the bottom of the jar and enjoy.

3) Repeat the sweating process-- open the jar until crisp, close until sweated. After about a week of this (depending on location), you get to that perfect point of curing where there is enough moisture to keep it smelling strong but as soon as you take it out of the jar to smoke, it crisps up and can be rolled.



*How Can I Tell When My Buds Are Dry Enough To be Cured?*


There is a number of variables to consider when it comes to drying-time: humidity, temperature, air-circulation, bud-density, bud-size, manicure/trim (or lack of), and the method of drying are all major factors. 

Establishing an environment that promotes slow and uniform drying is key. Whatever drying method you prefer, maintaining cool temperatures and low humidity is essential for preserving flavour/aroma. 


Using a fan assists in keeping temp/humidity levels constant.


Evaluating the "crunch" of the stem is a good technique when assessing whether or not buds are ready to be cured. When the stems snap, instead of bending, they are ready to be jarred and stored in a cool, dry, dark place. Another method of judging dryness is to bite the stems and evaluate the crunch this way; your jaw is more sensitive than even your fingers. 


You can also grind/cut/break up a bract from the center of a larger bud, and roll a joint with it; if it is smooth-smoking, with even-burning properties, then the rest of the buds should be ready for curing. 

Once the correct dryness is attained, place the buds into an air-tight container/jar, filling it as much as possible to expel as much air as possible, and cure to your favorite vintage!


----------



## andy52

massproducer,do you use the dryer you have in the diy section?


----------

